# Sonnys Bolens in Indiana



## tchever1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what's going on there? I've sent money for the parts I needed and was told they were going out the next day!! that was weeks ago and when I try---- the phones are dead, the e-mail is undeliverable??? I hope there was no catastrophie, But as of now I feel ripped off. Maybe someone can let me in on the situation. Thanx, Bill


----------



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Any update on this situation? Have you been able to make contact or recieve your order?


----------



## tchever1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Nothing yet*

I contacted the BBB and they told me to file a complaint on-line and then they would contact me-----But still no word or product from them----I think they took the $$$ and ran. Don't get involved is my advice---If you need something ,Sam's Bolens is the way to go. IMHO


----------

